# MX Leader rear brake routing?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

So I know this question was asked a while back about routing for a Corsa frame, but should I be using end-caps on both ends (where the cable goes into/out of) an MX Leader frame? It seems like the front opening is too large for an end cap while the rear isn't? I'd really like to avoid losing a cap down the frame but don't know if just using a donut or something on the front opening will be enough. 

Any advice or thoughts on the best way to resolve?

Thanks!


----------



## parallelfish (Jul 2, 2005)

There is no termination on the frame. The housing goes through the frame, intact, and terminates at the rear brake. The housing is a single piece, from brake lever to brake.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

parallelfish said:


> There is no termination on the frame. The housing goes through the frame, intact, and terminates at the rear brake. The housing is a single piece, from brake lever to brake.



That's my experience too. Both a MXL and a Corsa 01.........


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, figured it out after a little experimentation....thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

good job! 

can't wait to see pics of your finished product


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I ran into this issue with the Merckx TSX frame I just bought! I thought I could just route the whole brake cable with housing right thru, but obviously I cannot... What am I suppose to do? I have no end caps or anything , in fact I dont' even know what the end cap suppose to look like for this setup. Please help


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's a photo of what you need to do. It's difficult to see, but if you look close you can see that where the brake cable enters the top tube and exits the tob tube there is a little chrome end cap on the housing. The housing is acutally cut into two pieces so that only the brake cable is routed through the top tube. Go to a bike shop and buy a length of brake cable and ask for two chrome end caps for the housing. Then cut the housing into two pieces so that you have one piece to fit from the brake lever to the top tube and another piece to go from the back of the top tube to the brake caliper. Put the chrome end caps on the ends of the cable housing that are at the top tube entrance/exits and run the cable through.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you for your picture fivethumbs.. 

However the hole where the cable goes in is so small even the width of the brake cable housing is too big to fit in; therefore with an end cap on, it definitely won't be able to fit snug against the hole. What I ended up doing is slit off 2mm of the cable housing exposing the metal skeleton of the cable, and stick that into the hole. It fits nice and snug now. 

Looking at your picture, is your chain too short? It's on the big front ring but smallest or second to smallest rear cog and the derailleur is kinda stretch out. Or is that normal?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

It's not mine. I snagged that photo from campyonly.com. But you're right about the chain.


----------

